
Harvard professor placed on leave after report details his connection to Epstein - AndrewBissell
https://www.thecrimson.com/article/2020/5/2/epstein-review-nowak-leave/
======
gautamcgoel
HN readers may be interested to know that Martin Nowak was involved in a huge
controversy in evolutionary theory a few years ago. Led to some quite heated
debate as I recall. This link provides some background:

[https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2011/03/researchers-
challeng...](https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2011/03/researchers-challenge-e-
o-wilson-over-evolutionary-theory)

~~~
rurban
This was not his only major accomplishment. His biggest was the abolishment of
the prisoners dilemma philosophy, which dominated the right wing politics
those times.

~~~
gowld
Your strange wording turned people off.

Nowak is a major figure in Prisoners Dilemma science:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prisoner%27s_dilemma#cite_re...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prisoner%27s_dilemma#cite_ref-
Hilbe2013_9-1)

------
ashtonkem
In situations like these, there is a very hard line to draw.

Some of Epstein’s associates actively participated in or facilitated his
crimes, if they can be unambiguously identified they have to be fired _right
now_ , and possibly prosecuted.

But a huge number of his associates should have known, but chose to avoid
learning more and remained silent. What do we do with these people? They
deserve some level of social opprobrium, no doubt, but should they be fired?

And that’s not even digging into how difficult it is to distinguish the former
from the latter.

~~~
finnthehuman
>participated in or facilitated his crimes

>fired right now, and possibly prosecuted.

I think you've got that backwards there chief. The criminal justice system is
what addresses crimes. Firing someone is for when they're not helping your
business make money.

~~~
ashtonkem
If I found out that someone in my company was assisting Epstein, they’d exit
the building fast enough to generate a shock cone. That kind of negative
publicity is not helpful to company morale or making money.

------
gowld
Where did this clickbait headline come from? The actual headline is:

"FAS Places Prof. Nowak On Leave After Report Finds Epstein Used His Program
to Rehabilitate Image"

FAS = Harvard's Faculty of Arts and Sciences, essentially the undergraduate
and graduate teaching institution part of Harvard, excluding the professional
schools like Law, Divinity, and Dentistry.

------
econcon
Once you've all money and reputation, what's left to acquire than sex (which
is what has ensured our survival for forever now, it's our instinct)

So these men used their power and acted on their primitive instinct forgetting
everything about society.

------
RedComet
Who? You mean the guy that ran that pedo blackmail ring for the mossad, with
ties to the rich and powerful of America? Forgot all about him.

~~~
AndrewBissell
While there are many signs it was involved, I find it unhelpful to finger only
the Mossad when it comes to state involvement with Epstein's network. There
are also plenty of connections to the CIA (Donald Barr, Leslie Wexner, etc)
and American intelligence would not have just allowed it to happen without
signing off in some way.

~~~
RedComet
I must admit, I'm a little confused. Two highly connected and wealthy jews
does not seem like a good case to illustrate it not being a mossad operation.
And as far as American intelligence... I'm sure there are more than a few
caught in the lollita express net. And worse.

~~~
AndrewBissell
You're dreaming if you think there's more than a hair's breadth of daylight
between the CIA & Mossad, or that they don't act as essentially a single unit
when it comes to stuff like this.

~~~
ikeyany
I would imagine the two groups share with and spy on each other so much, to
differ only in name and locale.

------
rurban
Guess this will cost him his Nobel now.

~~~
gowld
"His" potential future Nobel, maybe.

